# Playmobil Wooden Barrel



## gordini (Jan 12, 2012)

I am building four HLW flat cars for my Ruby, some of them will have a load on but i wasn't sure what. I was thinking for a water tank or maybe a crane, anyway yesterday took my son at the Playmobil fun park and ofcourse we visited the store and i found some very nice big barrels that i think are a good G scale load. Don't forget that Playmobil is close to G scale, they cost 4 euros each and the p/n is 6218 so i thought to share it with you. 

Thomas


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

greg


----------



## gordini (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you Scott i tried to post pictures of mine but something happened i am sorry, Ill try to post pictures here but seems there is problem











http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/gordinir8/playmobarrels.jpg


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)




----------

